

How to obtain product(apparel) catalogs from other websites(merchants) - functionoid

Hello,<p>I am in design phase of a startup(Not  mine). Website uses power of crowds to select and recommend best apparel to other users of website. However to start with we want to have inventory where users can start voting and recommending to each other. Any Ideas where such catalogs for apparel can be found?<p>I know lot of merchants submit their catalogs to websites such as yahoo shopping and others but for a new website what is the best way to obtain them?
======
Shooter
Froogle Feeds (?)

~~~
functionoid
Thanks for the answer. Yes I considered it. But the size of the images is
small and I might need images to be higher quality if I have to retains users
on apparel website.

